# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما هو الشعر الذي يجوز إزالته والشعر الذي لا يجوز إزالته ؟

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال :
أعلم أن نتف شعر الحواجب ونتف شعر الوجه حرام ولكن أعلم أنه يمكن أن نزيل  الشعر الذي فوق الشفاه فماذا عن الشعر الذي ينبت بين شعر الرأس والحواجب ما  حكمه؟

الجواب: الحمد لله  
أولاً : 
يقسم العلماء الشعور من حيث الإزالة وعدمها إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 
1- شعور جاء الأمر بإزالتها أو تقصيرها وهي ما تعرف بسنن الفطرة كشعر العانة وقص الشارب ونتف الإبط ، ويدخل في ذلك حلق أو  تقصير شعر الرأس في الحج أو العمرة . 
والدليل على ذلك ما جاء في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عشر من الفطرة : قص الشارب  وإعفاء اللحية والسواك واستنشاق الماء وقص الأظفار وغسل البراجم ونتف الإبط وحلق العانة وانتقاص الماء . 
قال زكريا : قال مصعب : ونسيت العاشرة إلا أن تكون المضمضة " 
رواه مسلم ( 261 ) . 
انتقاص الماء : يعني الاستنجاء . 
2- شعور جاء الأمر بحرمة إزالتها ومنه شعر الحاجب ويسمى هذا الفعل بـ " النمص " ، وكذا شعر اللحية 
والدليل على ذلك ما جاء في حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لعن الله  الواشمات والمستوشمات والنامصات والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله ". 
رواه البخاري ( 5931 ) ومسلم ( 2125 ) . 
وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " خالفوا المشركين وفِّروا اللحى وأحفوا  الشوارب " . 
رواه البخاري ( 5892 ) ومسلم ( 259 ) . 
قال النووي رحمه الله : 
النامصة : هي التي تزيل الشعر من الوجه ، والمتنمصة : التى تطلب فعل ذلك بها ، وهذا الفعل حرام إلا إذا نبتت للمرأة لحية أو  شوارب فلا تحرم إزالتها بل يستحب عندنا . 
" شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم " ( 14 / 106 ) . 
3- شعور سكت عنها النص فلم يأمر بإزالتها أو وجوب إبقائها ، كشعر الساقين واليدين والشعر الذي ينبت على الخدين وعلى الجبهة . 
فهذه اختلف العلماء فيها : 
فقال قوم : لا يجوز إزالتها ؛ لأن إزالتها يستوجب تغيير خلق الله كما قال تعالى – حاكياً قول الشيطان - : { ولآمرنَّهم  فليغيرنَّ خلق الله } النساء / 119 . 
وقال قوم : هذه من المسكوت عنها وحُكمها الإباحة ، وهو جواز إبقائها أو إزالتها ؛ لأن ما سكت عنه الكتاب والسنة فهو معفو عنه . 
وهذا القول اختاره علماء اللجنة الدائمة كما اختاره أيضاً الشيخ ابن عثيمين انظر فتاوى المرأة المسلمة 3 / 879 
فقد جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة : 
 لا حرج على المرأة في إزالة شعر الشارب والفخذين والساقين والذراعين ، وليس هذا من التنمص المنهي عنه . 
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 5 / 194 ، 195 ) . 
 وسئلت اللجنة : 
ما حكم الإسلام في نتف الشعر الذي بين الحاجبين ؟ 
فأجابت : 
يجوز نتفه ؛ لأنه ليس من الحاجبين . 
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 5 / 197 ) . 
وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة : 
ما الحكم في إزالة المرأة لشعر جسمها ؟ 
فأجابت : 
يجوز لها ما عدا شعر الحاجب والرأس ، فلا يجوز لها أن تزيلهما ، ولا شيئاً من الحاجبين بحَلق ولا غيره 
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 5 / 194 ) . 
تنبيه على قول السائل : أعلم أن نتف شعر الحواجب ونتف شعر الوجه حرام . 
أما نتف شعر الحواجب فحرام وهو من كبائر الذنوب لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن من فعلته . 
وأما سائر شعر الوجه فاختلف العلماء في جواز إزلته بناء على اختلافهم في معنى النمص . 
فذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن النمص هو إزالة شعر من الوجه ولا يختص ذلك بالحاجبين ، وذهب آخرون إلى أن النمص هو إزالة شعر الحاجبين  خاصة ، وهذا القول اختارته اللجنة الدائمة كما ظهر ذلك من الفتاوى السابقة . 
وقد جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة : 
النمص هو الأخذ من شعر الحاجبين وهو لا يجوز لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن النامصة والمتنمصة . 
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5 / 195 
والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/9037

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وهناك تركيب وصلات الشعر على الرأس والرموش! الله المستعان
نسأل الله العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة*

----------

